# Need advise on keeping a leopard gecko



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I am interested to get a leopard gecko but i have some question about it.

Do I really need a basking lamp or heat lamp if I have a heat met underneath and do i need a UV lamp or daylight lamp?

For their diet do i have to feed them live insects or i can just feed them FD insects or pellet foods?


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

from what i understand they do absorb some UVB, i have a basking lamp over mine even though the gecko isn't usually running around during the day. 

i have an under tank heater, as well as a ceramic heating element in a fixture above the tank, they both run on a thermo controller.

i feed only dead, like can-o-worms, can-o-crickets, and freeze dried mealworms. make sure you supplement with calcium powders (without d3 for frequent feedings, with d3 occasionally, as per instructions on the product). haven't had any luck with mine eating "pellet" foods...

other than that, keep the water bowl full, clean up the poop, and keep the humid hide wet.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

appak said:


> from what i understand they do absorb some UVB, i have a basking lamp over mine even though the gecko isn't usually running around during the day.
> 
> i have an under tank heater, as well as a ceramic heating element in a fixture above the tank, they both run on a thermo controller.
> 
> ...


I know they poop but do they pee? Also Do you have any idea about keeping a crested gecko? Do they need UVB and heat? I actually like crested gecko more as they will accept prepare food.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

The pee solidifies as part of the poo.

Never kept a crested but from what ive read they need uvb, heat, and humidity, and do best in a tall enclosure...

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

appak said:


> The pee solidifies as part of the poo.
> 
> Never kept a crested but from what ive read they need uvb, heat, and humidity, and do best in a tall enclosure...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


So how long you been feeding FD crickets or mealworms? what kind of basking light you have over the the enclosure?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

andy said:


> I know they poop but do they pee? Also Do you have any idea about keeping a crested gecko? Do they need UVB and heat? I actually like crested gecko more as they will accept prepare food.


Cresteds DO NOT need UVB or heat.

The questions you are asking would get you better answers on a gecko forum. I like Pangea Reptile Forums.


----------



## silvercrow87 (Apr 8, 2017)

I've been keeping Leo's for 3 years now, so I'm no expert but you don't need UVB light at all, they absorb heat threw their bellies. Which is why they need a heat pad. And they get there d3 from the calcium+ d3 power that you dust the feeders with.

The eat live insects, but if you can get them to eat FD go for it.

I feed my 3 girls crickets, meal worms, superworms, silkworms, horn worms and sometimes butter worms.

I only feed silk, horn and butter worms sometimes.

They all are doing great.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

silvercrow87 said:


> I've been keeping Leo's for 3 years now, so I'm no expert but you don't need UVB light at all, they absorb heat threw their bellies. Which is why they need a heat pad. And they get there d3 from the calcium+ d3 power that you dust the feeders with.
> 
> The eat live insects, but if you can get them to eat FD go for it.
> 
> ...


So they can live up on freeze dried insects with dusted calcium and d3 for their whole life?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

No experience with geckos, but I kept a beardie for 10+ years. He never took to freeze dried foods. My only concern with strictly freeze dried would be the nutrition point. Plain crickets and meal worms don't have much nutrition right from the pet store. I always kept them for a couple days and fed them stuff (dragon pellets that the beardie wouldn't eat, carrots, potato, leafy greens, etc).

I am unfamiliar with freeze dried, maybe all the bugs have full bellies when they get frozen and dried, but if not, I would assume the same problem may occur.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> No experience with geckos, but I kept a beardie for 10+ years. He never took to freeze dried foods. My only concern with strictly freeze dried would be the nutrition point. Plain crickets and meal worms don't have much nutrition right from the pet store. I always kept them for a couple days and fed them stuff (dragon pellets that the beardie wouldn't eat, carrots, potato, leafy greens, etc).
> 
> I am unfamiliar with freeze dried, maybe all the bugs have full bellies when they get frozen and dried, but if not, I would assume the same problem may occur.


Even if they are dusted with vitamins and calcium powders they still dont have enough nutrition? What about dusted freeze dried insects and Repashy Grub Pie? Is that providing enough nutrition?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't really have experience with the freeze dried stuff. But from all the research I did, insects don't carry much basic sustenance or nutrition without being "gut loaded" with actual food. The powder stuff is for specific vitamins. I don't believe they add actual food or nutrition.

I am sure their are many lizard forums you could get good information from very quickly. Good luck


----------

